# conversion kit 45 to 22lr



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

which 22lr conversion kit for my 1911 45 is the most reliable and/or accurate at 25yds


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Ciener conversion. It's pretty accurate, although I would not use it to shoot a pistol match, and mine does not have easily-adjustable sights.
One thing I've learned: Unlike most major-caliber pistols, Ciener .22 conversions need to be kept well lubricated. Otherwise they don't return completely into battery.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks -
makes me think of the advertisements for these units
they do stress practice with the same gun
and that's about all they say 
next time i come across another advertisement i will read it closer
makes me think the kimber rimfire and rimfire super may be worth the price


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

hideit said:


> thanks -
> makes me think of the advertisements for these units
> they do stress practice with the same gun
> and that's about all they say
> ...


I read somewhere that the Kimber and the Ciener conversions were one in the same....same manufacturer...etc.

I have the Kimber WITH adjustable sights. Its shoots very well...but I wouldnt call it a pure target gun.

I swap it on the wife's Kimber all the time...the one I have setup for shooting target wadcutters


----------

